# Northern New England SQ Meet Up (October 29th) - Brunswick, ME



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Edit:

Small informal SQ meet up at my company warehouse in Brunswick, ME. October 29th, 2022. 10 am to ~4 pm.

Address: Ouellet Construction, 56 Bibber Parkway, Brunswick, ME 04011

Pull around to warehouse out back.

Attendees:

RickWilson - 2021 Sierra AT4
Rick's Coworker - 2021 Sierra Double Cab
@SkizeR - 2019 Volvo S60
@Jsteezy28 - 2019 VW All Track
@teh_squirrel - 2013 Subaru Outback
@grtpumpkin300 - 2014 Chevy Cruze
@chuyler1 - MR2
@Sumfuncomet - 2019 Volvo V90CC/Spectator
@audionow - 2018 GMC Sierra
@Picassotheimpaler
@Blancolex300 - 2019 Dodge Durango
@dkc7 - 2014 Audi A6
@chasingSQ - 2021 Stinger


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Do people even live in Maine?
I can probably make it if I convince the fiance to visit family in NH while I come hang out with you hooligans


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> Do people even live in Maine?
> I can probably make it if I convince the fiance to visit family in NH while I come hang out with you hooligans


90% of the population lives within an hour of my town lol. But COVID sent alot of urban population our way haha. And bring the Vovlo and make sure the XLs are still in your trunk.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I’m just getting back into the hobby but that’s about a 3hr drive for me. Might be what I need to be inspired to finish a vehicle. Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

I might be able to make it up there.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

I’d be interested in this. I don’t have much of a system right now but that all could change in the next few months.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Possibly, depending on the date. I can't do 10/1 or 10/9. Let us know when and if you set a date.


----------



## Sumfuncomet (May 24, 2015)

RickWilson said:


> Hey folks! Looking to reach out to the community if there was any interest in coming to get together in Brunswick, ME (about 20 minutes north of Portland) this fall (probably October 1st or 8th). My company has a 8,000 SF warehouse that could host 8-10 vehicles (maybe more) inside with plenty of power for chargers.
> 
> View attachment 340535
> 
> ...


Brunswick is a great town, home of Bowdoin College. Excellent restaurants and hotel. I lived there for five years right downtown, I’m in Portland now but would definitely come just to see and hear.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey folks - sorry I've been kind of MIA from the forums for a few weeks but right now I am planning to host a small event for a few hours from 9 am to 1 or 2 pm on October 15th. 

I want to get at least 6-8 people who are going to attend before I solidify plans with getting my warehouse prepped so I will start an attendance list here:


RickWilson - 2021 GMC Sierra AT4
Rick's coworker - 2021 GMC Sierra Elevation
Feel free to add your name and vehicle if you plan on making it!


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm in.
2018 gmc Sierra


----------



## Sumfuncomet (May 24, 2015)

I’m in as a spectator, won’t have my system installed yet. Still gathering parts, but I’d love to see and hear what others have done.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

RickWilson - 2021 GMC Sierra AT4
Rick's coworker - 2021 GMC Sierra Elevation
Audionow - TBD
Sumfuncomet - Spectator


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Count me in. 
2014 Chevy Cruze


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

Me too. 2019 VW Alltrack


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

What’s the tally on this looking like now? I’ve still got lots of gear coming in!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

At this point I think I'm out. Tore my rotator cuff in a MTB accident which kind of put all projects that involve heavy lifting on the sideline. The car has a very basic setup right now, not really worth a listen. I'll see if I can convince the wife to left me take a drive just to maybe listen to other systems but will have to see how I feel. Right now just driving is doing me in (it's my right shoulder and we only own stick shift cars).


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm in Augusta and would be willing to come, as long as its on a weekend day (busy on 14th-16th). I still have a lot of tuning to do after making major changes last month but I'm down to let people listen/see what I'm working with. I don't have a power supply that can run the system like my 290a alternator, but I do have the small intellicharger. My subaru certainly isn't a showcar, it is my daily driving, wood hauling, trash getting, project car. There are a few trim panels that I decided not to put back 

I would LOVE to get feedback on plans around the pillars I want to do, along with my subs, and all sorts of stuff. I feel like I've been flying solo along with the help from this forum of course. When I went to buy an amp locally at the audio store in lewiston it was a nightmare, the guy had no idea what he was talking about and they tried to charge me 400$ for a micro diamond monoblock after telling me over the phone they had a small 4 channel amp.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Man, I haven't been into a retail store to buy audio equipment in 20 years. I can only imagine.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> Hey folks - sorry I've been kind of MIA from the forums for a few weeks but right now I am planning to host a small event for a few hours from 9 am to 1 or 2 pm on October 15th.
> 
> I want to get at least 6-8 people who are going to attend before I solidify plans with getting my warehouse prepped so I will start an attendance list here:
> 
> ...


I just noticed that you moved to the 15th, I'll see if I can make it, but that is a family weekend for my daughter's college.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

teh_squirrel said:


> I just noticed that you moved to the 15th, I'll see if I can make it, but that is a family weekend for my daughter's college.


Oh damn, probably not something you can get out of. Out of curiosity, could you make 10/29 or 11/6. 

I still plan to host on the 15th but if everyone could make a later date, I would happily slide it.



Jsteezy28 said:


> What’s the tally on this looking like now? I’ve still got lots of gear coming in!


Looking like 5-6 of us right now. I was gonna reach out to the local shop and see if they wanted to attend even though they really aren't much of an SQ place.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> Oh damn, probably not something you can get out of. Out of curiosity, could you make 10/29 or 11/6.
> 
> I still plan to host on the 15th but if everyone could make a later date, I would happily slide it.
> 
> ...


I'm open on 10/29 and 11/6, but don't feel like you've gotta move it on my accord, but if a few people can't make it then I'm all for it. The thought of listening to some other systems and getting some ideas is a really good one.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

It should give chuyler more time to heal up. And me more time to actually install something. Don’t push it back to far though; don’t want those driving up to miss the changing of the leaves.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi folks - so I wanted to formally put something on the books but wanted to confirm with a couple of folks about a date change. Nick (@SkizeR) reached out to me last night and said he could make up from NY on 10/29/22 and that's going to give me a couple more weeks to make some changes to my build and hopefully a couple others as well.

So I am going to tag folks who I know planned on attending to see where they stand, so please let me know.

RickWilson - 2021 Sierra AT4
Rick's Coworker - 2021 Sierra Double Cab
@SkizeR - 2019 Volvo S60
@Jsteezy28 - 2019 VW All Track
@teh_squirrel - 2013 Subaru Outback
@grtpumpkin300 - 2014 Chevy Cruze - PLEASE CONFIRM
@chuyler1 - Spectating? - PLEASE CONFIRM
@Sumfuncomet - 2019 Volvo V90CC/Spectator - PLEASE CONFIRM
@audionow - 2018 GMC Sierra - PLEASE CONFIRM
@Picassotheimpaler - Vehicle and bringing a +1? - PLEASE CONFIRM
Event would be from 10 am to 3/4 pm on Saturday 10/29.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

CONFIRMING!

Gah! Now I’ll HAVE to be running a DSP by then. Anyone have a Helix DSP Pro for sale?! Messing around will have to wait for later. I hope that Fiber Mat stuff gets here in time for this too.


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Would really like to make it (just saw this post) but that weekend is no good for me. November is less packed with commitments for me. Should have my A pillars done too damn.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Machine7 said:


> Would really like to make it (just saw this post) but that weekend is no good for me. November is less packed with commitments for me. Should have my A pillars done too damn.


Yeah it's def hard to make it all work for everyone but if we can get a solid group, I will prob host a Spring time event in May and have another again in the Fall.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey Rick pencil me in, 2014Audi a6


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

dkc7 said:


> Hey Rick pencil me in, 2014Audi a6


Sounds good man.

To all - moving the attendance list to the first post.

Just ordered a new set of goodies for the truck that I will hopefully have installed before the meet up. Got my GB12s ordered, 3.1 CF Stage 2 box from MTI (this is going to be really close to making it in time but should fast install and tune) and going to reconfigure my front stage once more.


----------



## Sumfuncomet (May 24, 2015)

RickWilson said:


> Hi folks - so I wanted to formally put something on the books but wanted to confirm with a couple of folks about a date change. Nick (@SkizeR) reached out to me last night and said he could make up from NY on 10/29/22 and that's going to give me a couple more weeks to make some changes to my build and hopefully a couple others as well.
> 
> So I am going to tag folks who I know planned on attending to see where they stand, so please let me know.
> 
> ...


Confirming


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok, i'm motivated. Just started back up work on the MR2. I should be able to have all the wiring done, amps installed, front stage presentable, but I doubt I'll have the subwoofer enclosures completed in time. Could probably use some advice on tuning. It's been a while, and the last system i put together I cheated and let the JBL MS8 do the tuning for me. 

Let me double check with the Mrs. about the 29th and then I will confirm.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

chuyler1 said:


> Ok, i'm motivated. Just started back up work on the MR2. I should be able to have all the wiring done, amps installed, front stage presentable, but I doubt I'll have the subwoofer enclosures completed in time. Could probably use some advice on tuning. It's been a while, and the last system i put together I cheated and let the JBL MS8 do the tuning for me.
> 
> Let me double check with the Mrs. about the 29th and then I will confirm.


What are your plans for the subwoofer enclosure? I’m about to send a couple pieces to the CNC. PM me.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

im down for this meet for sure , ian 2021 stinger .


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

@grtpumpkin300 @audionow @Picassotheimpaler just wanted to check in if you still planned on attended for 10/29? Thanks!


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

chasingSQ said:


> im down for this meet for sure , ian 2021 stinger .


just went over your build log, excited to hear your rig. ESP those Brax mids/tweets.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks ! yeah i have had some issues this season but i got them all ironed out , i have changed a few things since the build log but its sounding great right now , and yes i really like the brax mids and tweets , i have changed out a ton of drivers this year but these are staying in until i can save for a set of accuton's , im excited to check out this meet .


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

chasingSQ said:


> thanks ! yeah i have had some issues this season but i got them all ironed out , i have changed a few things since the build log but its sounding great right now , and yes i really like the brax mids and tweets , i have changed out a ton of drivers this year but these are staying in until i can save for a set of accuton's , im excited to check out this meet .


I can tell you the Accutons won’t disappoint.

The meet should be really casual on purpose. Most just to build a group of local folks who want to get together couple times a year to share our builds and get some feedback.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nemesis87 said:


> What are your plans for the subwoofer enclosure? I’m about to send a couple pieces to the CNC. PM me.


I need to fit a pair of slim 10”s (maybe 12”s) behind the seats. Nothing I can’t whip up with a table saw, I just haven’t decided in what model. It will be an odd shape because the firewall (it’s a mid engine rememeber) starts straight then slopes back. I do have a small 6” HT sub I tossed into a box for experimenting but it’s not enough bass.


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm still in.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Rick, can u recommend accommodation. Nothing fancy, and can u pm address.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

RickWilson said:


> @grtpumpkin300 @audionow @Picassotheimpaler just wanted to check in if you still planned on attended for 10/29? Thanks!


I'm down for the 29th if it gets pushed


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

As of right now, I will be there.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

audionow said:


> I'm still in.


hell yeah. Glad to hear


dkc7 said:


> Rick, can u recommend accommodation. Nothing fancy, and can u pm address.


Heyo - in Brunswick, there is Best Western super close and good value I hear. More upscale is the Brunswick Inn. Freeport has a few options as well. Avoid Portland. Everything always very price hiked during leaf season.

I'm down for the 29th if it gets pushed. It is confirmed on the 29th FYI.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> I'm down for the 29th if it gets pushed


just fyi, it’s confirmed for the 29th. Last post got formatted weird when I replied to you. Still have 2 vehicles coming?


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

I’ll be interested in taking a ride up. I’m coworkers with Picasso. 2019 Dodge Durango


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Started uploading photos, trying to keep pace for end of the month. 








1986 Toyota Mr2 — old school meets new school


Might as well start a log since we will be keeping this car for quite some time. Let me catch you up to speed. We bought a rusty Mr2 in 2018 that spent its life in NH, it had a nice interior and my wife wanted something cheap to attend track days with me. After a few events, that ended up in a...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Booked my room so you can pen me in now


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dkc7 said:


> Booked my room so you can pen me in now


At first I read this as "booked my room you can pee in me now"....


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Blancolex300 said:


> I’ll be interested in taking a ride up. I’m coworkers with Picasso. 2019 Dodge Durango


Awesome! What vehicle is Picasso brining?


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

SkizeR said:


> At first I read this as "booked my room you can pee in me now"....


Ah, another dyslexic, now that should be deleted.😉


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

RickWilson said:


> Awesome! What vehicle is Picasso brining?


2017 Toyota 86


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

Any of you mainers know where I can score some ABS plastic to make some dash baffles out of? The wood is a little too thick to come out right...


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

__





Plastic Supply of Maine






plasticsupplyofmaine.com





I actually stopped by in person to buy some 1” HPDE off them. They have a lot in stock (with exception of 3/4” expanded pvc and HPDE in black) but thinner and thicker pieces he had plenty. I’ll be dropping by on Monday for some 1/2” HPDE if you want me to check in on anything.


----------



## Sumfuncomet (May 24, 2015)

teh_squirrel said:


> Any of you mainers know where I can score some ABS plastic to make some dash baffles out of? The wood is a little too thick to come out right...


I use aircraftspruce.com, graingers or outwaterplastics.com, easy online ordering


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Sorry for the delayed response. Just seeing this now. The 29th is good for me.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

How's everyone's builds coming along?

Should hopefully be a nice drive for everyone up here. Getting into peak foliage right now.

I wanted to ask preference on food - I was gonna reach out to a couple food trucks but I doubt it will be worth the money for 13-15 people.

Most likely just going to do a big delivery order from a local joint like Portland Pie that have a good variety of sandwiches/pizza/apps and have it delivered so we don't have to move cars during the day. Let me know if you guys have any other suggestions or requests.

Hopefully should have most of my revised build knocked out this weekend.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

How about pot luck style? Everyone can bring something homemade. My Taco pie is always a hit.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

Getting my m3's in last weekend was an amazing upgrade that brings it to another level. Maybe there was more to it or something but it fixed a few really important octaves. I need to finish the grills, fix a couple of small resonances, do some light detailing, and run DL with all pass filters. I think one of the resonances is due to dirac attempting to boost a driver's side null in the mid-bass, but I'll troubleshoot it a little, it only shows up in a couple of tracks. 

I can throw down on an order or for pot luck I could do some kind of pasta, but I figure people are bringing gear and such and might not want to worry about keeping food good on top of that. I planned on a battery charger and the tuning laptop at least to pack. I guess those of us that are close could bring food and the travelers can benefit some for the trouble of their longer drive


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

teh_squirrel said:


> Getting my m3's in last weekend was an amazing upgrade that brings it to another level. Maybe there was more to it or something but it fixed a few really important octaves. I need to finish the grills, fix a couple of small resonances, do some light detailing, and run DL with all pass filters. I think one of the resonances is due to dirac attempting to boost a driver's side null in the mid-bass, but I'll troubleshoot it a little, it only shows up in a couple of tracks.
> 
> I can throw down on an order or for pot luck I could do some kind of pasta, but I figure people are bringing gear and such and might not want to worry about keeping food good on top of that. I planned on a battery charger and the tuning laptop at least to pack. I guess those of us that are close could bring food and the travelers can benefit some for the trouble of their longer drive


yeah it’s gonna be way simpler for people to just throw me some cash or Venmo and I’ll DoorDash us something local. I’ll choose a place and send out a link. Y’all can peek and we can sort out the day of.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

This is as far as I’ve gotten and is the only thing playing music in my car right now. Stage width is pretty poor, but man is that centre image spot on!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Its a start


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I’ve got midbass drivers installed, all the signal wires are pulled through to the trunk, stopped today after bundling the speaker wires. Gotta build the amp rack next. Waiting for a few supplies to show up but I can work around that.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey folks - a week out! Just wanted to share the address for the meet up. 

It’s at Ouellet Construction, 56 Bibber Parkway, Brunswick, ME.

I’ll have a couple arrows posted but enter the second driveway and head out back to our warehouse and you’ll find us.

We will ordering food from Portland Pie, here in town and having it delivered.





__





Classic Menu | Pizza Restaurant | Portland Pie Company







portlandpie.com





Feel free to PM me your order ahead of time or find me day of or post it here

Hours: 10am to 4-5 pm ish


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I’ll be attending but sadly just as a spectator. Someday I’ll finish my install…


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got about 12 custom length RCA cables to solder, speaker wires to trim and terminate, some power distribution to sort through, but I think I will make it with a functioning system. Hoping someone will lend a good ear to help with baseline tuning if I don't get that far. I doubt this system will be very impressive, but it's chocked full of gear you probably haven't heard since the 90's.









1986 Toyota Mr2 — old school meets new school


It looks like the MB woofers are mounted solely to the door card? Nice to see since I am considering this in my mustang, already have the cards reinforced with wood. Cool install.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

I won’t have my front stage reconfigured for the weekend unfortunately but gonna give the system a fresh tune with a couple of new crossovers adjusted. Stage may feel a touch narrow for now but that’s ok. 

Also have to add some polyfill to my sub box.

Look forward to getting together with everyone and hearing different builds.

feel free to PM me with any questions you guys have.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Also - I have some basic WiFi in our warehouse but it's less than stellar performance wise unless you are in the main wash bay. So I highly suggest downloading any music you need locally on your phone or DAP.

Send me those food orders all!

Saturday is looking to be 60 and sunny so we can keep the overhead doors open as we will have cars parked inside the warehouse and just outside (for folks who want/need to run their engines during demos).


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

Here ya go!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone have any gear they are looking to unload? Or looking for anything? Swaps? I guess bring what you’re willing to let go.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

@Nemesis87 has a pile of amps but I don't think he is gonna sell until after he concludes his testing. Only think I have to offer is my little Helix M4 amp.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I have a few things I was about to post in the classifieds:
BNIB Helix mini with used BT module
Used Director with bnib DMP
Used SI SQL-12 D2
BNIB SI SQL-12 D2
Used SI TM65 mk3’s (1 good, 1 blown)


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

RickWilson said:


> @Nemesis87 has a pile of amps but I don't think he is gonna sell until after he concludes his testing. Only think I have to offer is my little Helix M4 amp.


…and DSPs,
Speakers,
Subwoofers,
RCA cables,
even a head unit…

might need a trailer.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Nemesis87 said:


> …and DSPs,
> Speakers,
> Subwoofers,
> RCA cables,
> ...


I can provide such services.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chuyler1 said:


> Anyone have any gear they are looking to unload? Or looking for anything? Swaps? I guess bring what you’re willing to let go.


I have a skar skv 1500.1, kicker cxa360.4, and thinking about getting rid of my GB25's (been soldered but otherwise seem fine). I just can't see the gb25's performing as well as the m3's have. I have the preloaded 2x12" kicker comp ported box but I'd only bring that if somebody was going to want it for sure. I probably won't bring any gear unless somebody is interested in it (but the gb25's don't take up much space...) I have some morel 6.5's from their low component set (pretty bangin cheap mb). 

The thing I'm most looking for is input from people and getting to listen to other systems. 

This past weekend I mounted the dsp controller and it came out really nice, I got my speaker grills done (6/10... but passable), wired the buck converter/SMSL Po100/CCK3/Iphone 8 up and have it so that it charges when the car is on and I can go to IPOD in my kenwood and it will control the iphone and play through optical. If I try to play the sound through bluetooth it will start out of the optical but then occasionally something changes the output so that it plays through the head unit. I can unplug the PO100 and replug it and then it will output optical again. 

It is funny, I expected the optical to sound better for the high end but I noticed the biggest difference in the bass being cleaner. My kenwood is set to send a fully flat signal but I always wonder what exactly it is doing. I could tell that the noise floor was reduced some when playing quieter tracks on really high volume but it was a negligible difference that you don't notice if the car is driving or a fan is on. I think as long as the iphone is easy then I'll probably use it but if it turns into a pain probably not. 

I still need to retune, plan on chasing a few resonances that occur rarely (that might go away when I tune dirac so that it isn't feeding the midbass null), and replace a few trim pieces that never made it back after my initial install  I was going to put the subs in a different box (with a little more volume), but don't know that I'll make it that far before Saturday.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

teh_squirrel said:


> I have a skar skv 1500.1, kicker cxa360.4, and thinking about getting rid of my GB25's (been soldered but otherwise seem fine). I just can't see the gb25's performing as well as the m3's have. I have the preloaded 2x12" kicker comp ported box but I'd only bring that if somebody was going to want it for sure. I probably won't bring any gear unless somebody is interested in it (but the gb25's don't take up much space...) I have some morel 6.5's from their low component set (pretty bangin cheap mb).
> 
> The thing I'm most looking for is input from people and getting to listen to other systems.
> 
> ...


id keep the gb over the m3's , i have used both in the same vehicle


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i have a set of new karma aspect 3 inch mids and a set of there allure tweets for sale . also a audio frog gs 12 d2 . lmk if any interest in these


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

I'll ask Nick to bring up a Volvo full of Accutons 3 ways. Everyone just bring him 11k USD a set, please and thank you.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Might be interested in those GB25s. Will have to check and see if they will fit. I managed to acquire some old MBQ 4” point sources, but I doubt they will sound as nice. I’ll know more in the next few days as I get things up and running.


----------



## Pigeon (3 mo ago)

RickWilson said:


> Send me those food orders all!


What kinda food?


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Pigeon said:


> What kinda food?


Portland Pie is a small chain of local homemade pizza joints but does a few other things well, good apps and sandwiches as well.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a jl 12w3 v4-2 for sale. Because of customs I will only bring it if someone is serious $200us.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

dkc7 said:


> I have a jl 12w3 v4-2 for sale. Because of customs I will only bring it if someone is serious $200us.


Is that a 4 ohm and you have 2 of them? Or did you mean 12W3v3-2? If magically it becomes a single 4, I’d be interested.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wish I didn’t have to work. Post plenty of pics!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry version 3, 2 ohm


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Edit - added address to first post for folks - send me those food orders.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I Literally just found out about this event, minutes ago. I may try and attend. About 4 hour Drive. New ZR speaker labs midranges, new measurement microphone, new tune as of yesterday. I might drive drive up Friday afternoon. I'm in the middle of figuring out logistics.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds good. Just let me know! You are more than welcome. I had another person sign up just a moment ago too.


----------



## KDunlap (May 1, 2020)

I’m just now seeing the post for the meet this Saturday. 
I wish I seen it sooner. I would have made a push to wrap things up in my system and cleared my schedule. I’m in Boston, Gps says it’s a 2.5hr drive. My truck has been on the back burner for almost a year. I see skizer is on the guest list. Curious if he would consider doing a tune while at the meet…


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Are spouses welcome? Or are we trying to keep the head count down?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

RickWilson said:


> Sounds good. Just let me know! You are more than welcome. I had another person sign up just a moment ago too.


Thank you so much for the welcome. I just sent you a direct message.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> Are spouses welcome? Or are we trying to keep the head count down?


Happy to have ‘em. I’m expecting about 15-20 people at this point. We have about 5,000 sf of indoor space to spread out in and more than double that outside the main bay of the warehouse.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Nice. My wife will be joining. What's the cut off for food ordering?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Excited to hear some other gear, and learn a few things.

If anyone listens to my car and says “dear god” I’ll certainly show you how to mess with the old school EQ. 

i have tonight and tomorrow to set a baseline with an old ass ECM8000 and micmate.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> Nice. My wife will be joining. What's the cut off for food ordering?


No cut off. I’ll gather up on day of. I’m honestly contemplating just ordering a handful of different pizzas and apps and people can grab what they’d like. 




chuyler1 said:


> Excited to hear some other gear, and learn a few things.
> 
> If anyone listens to my car and says “dear god” I’ll certainly show you how to mess with the old school EQ.
> 
> i have tonight and tomorrow to set a baseline with an old ass ECM8000 and micmate.


I’ll have my laptop handy with a mic if you need anything. Going to be a pretty solid turnout I believe.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Anybody that's attending know anybody that specializes in amplifier repair? I just had 22 year old amp in one of my vehicles take a crap, fizzle out this past week.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Vanguard Automotive Design Demo Playlist by Nicholas Apicella


Playlist · 113 Songs




music.apple.com





I’ll be downloading this locally to my phone if any one wants to use a consistent set of songs to demo from.


----------



## Pigeon (3 mo ago)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I Literally just found out about this event, minutes ago. I may try and attend. About 4 hour Drive. New ZR speaker labs midranges, new measurement microphone, new tune as of yesterday. I might drive drive up Friday afternoon. I'm in the middle of figuring out logistics.


Would love to hear it. Come on up


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Pigeon said:


> Would love to hear it. Come on up


I'm planning on it!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

RickWilson said:


> No cut off. I’ll gather up on day of. I’m honestly contemplating just ordering a handful of different pizzas and apps and people can grab what they’d like.


That’s fine by me. 




RickWilson said:


> I’ll have my laptop handy with a mic if you need anything. Going to be a pretty solid turnout I believe.


Awesome!



grtpumpkin300 said:


> Anybody that's attending know anybody that specializes in amplifier repair? I just had 22 year old amp in one of my vehicles take a crap, fizzle out this past week.


I have a few amps that need repair, gonna try to tackle it myself, so it’s possible I could be your guy in a few months once I get my merit badge lol. Otherwise, there’s a shop down in RI that specializes in Rockford restorations, I bet they could help you out. Pm me and I’ll dig up the Facebook page.


RickWilson said:


> Vanguard Automotive Design Demo Playlist by Nicholas Apicella
> 
> 
> Playlist · 113 Songs
> ...


Some good stuff there. You had me at RUSH. I have a list on my phone of stuff I want to hear, but wondering if I should put it on USB drive? Burn a CD?

don’t judge my music taste, I have some trashy stuff that just has cool beats…but I’ve got some classical/soundtrack, jazz, rock, I like it all.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

Rick, how the hell did you manage to have world renowned tuner Nick Apicella from the elite Vanguard Automotive give out free tunes at the event!?! You’re the man!


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Lol I wish I could say that was true. But I think Nick will be happy to offer some feedback and I’m sure wants to listen to a few vehicles. The intention of the event wasn’t to corner Nick behind a laptop haha.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

(He really should leave it at home, and enjoy the weekend.)


----------



## KDunlap (May 1, 2020)

Nemesis87 said:


> Rick, how the hell did you manage to have world renowned tuner Nick Apicella from the elite Vanguard Automotive give out free tunes at the event!?! You’re the man!


Lol a free tune by Nick, boy that would be nice. If that was the case I would drop my weekend plans and pull an all nighter getting my truck ready for a tune. Would be well worth it.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I'm planning on it!


hope to see you there buddy


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Getting damn excited, got the warehouse all cleaned up and prepped, See you goons bright and early tomorrow. Shoot me a pm if you need my number or help getting here.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

In brunswick now when do want to start things


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Heyo. I am planning on having things kick off around 10 am. I’ll be setting up a bit earlier and making some final touches to my tune before the crowd shows up. But if you are bored, feel free to come over anytime after 9 am.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> No cut off. I’ll gather up on day of. I’m honestly contemplating just ordering a handful of different pizzas and apps and people can grab what they’d like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd throw down on that, I think it will be cheaper than everybody ordering their own pizza or whatever when you are only gonna eat a couple of slices. I'll put in $20 toward it.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

I redid my tune last night and tried a few different curves, it sounds really good (for what I know). I have a resonance still in the driver's side door on a couple of tracks that I'm having a hard time shaking but I figure I'll throw a couple of hours at it in the morning, Augusta isn't too far  Dropping my sub to mb xover to 70 from 76 makes a really big difference, I might try 68 at some point...


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

Those coming from North or South should take i-95 to i-295 and get off at exit 28. That’ll put you on RT-1 and Rick’s is just South of there. If you’re in need of something specific, Portland should have what you need/crave.

There are a couple spots in the area for breakfast (Blueberries, Union St Bakery, Wild Flowers for Gliten-Free) or coffee (Bohemian, Dog Bar Jim) if you get here earlier.

There’s also a farmers’ market at Crystal Springs farm and also one in downtown historic Bath on the water. Also a good coffee/pastry shop in Bath (Cafe Crème).

I wish everyone a safe trip here and back and hope you all have fun tomorrow!


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Nemesis87 said:


> Those coming from North or South should take i-95 to i-295 and get off at exit 28. If you’re in need of something specific, Portland should have what you need/crave.
> 
> There are a couple spots in the area for breakfast (Blueberries, Union St Bakery, Wild Flowers for Gliten-Free) or coffee (Bohemian, Dog Bar Jim) if you get here earlier.
> 
> ...


This is a legit perfect summation of the high points of the area. Well said.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

RickWilson said:


> This is a legit perfect summation of the high points of the area. Well said.


And that’s just before the event! There’s so much more lunch, dinner and drinks wise.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you guys have an awesome meet! If I weren’t in Virginia this weekend, I may have considered flying up for it. Hopefully my buddies Ian and Gerald will fill me in. Pictures would be great to see if you all think of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Next time for sure! I’ll try post a few pics throughout the day.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

folks, follow these signs to warehouse out back. Again, sign out front is blue and “Ouellet Construction”


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, I’m not going to be able to attend as much as I wanted to. There was just not enough time to do all the prep work getting the van road worthy and things moved, and disconnected from its permanent home at the back of my shop. I hope you have a great turn out and hopefully I’ll be able to attend the next one of you have another.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

I’ll get some more in-depth thoughts posted up later today or tomorrow but had a blast today with everyone who came to the meet up. Over a dozen of us with a ton of different builds.

Didn’t take as many pics as I would have liked but here’s what I got. Feel free to add more!


























Thanks to everyone who made the trip up! Will certainly be hosting a spring time event.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for the pics! Good turn out. Motley crew in that photo  (especially a couple on the left side of the line) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

What a great time! Felt so good to connect with other like minded individuals in person. So many great sounding systems have my wallet…I mean…ears ringing! The ride home had my mind going about what I need to improve. 

i didn’t get many pics either, but it wasn’t so much of a visual experience as an auditory one.

Let’s definitely do this again!


















~ Chris from Littleton


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Had a great time today, thanks Luke for hosting. Wicked cool getting a chance to meet y’all and listen to some awesome sounding vehicles. Looking forward to the next one!!

Pat
Sound in Motion


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Had a ton of fun guys! Good to meet you all and hear all of your projects!!
Can't wait to see you all again next time.
~Lance P.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

And hopefully next time I can hear the MR2...shoulda known I wasn't gonna have time when I was waiting for Nick to stop gabbing 😂


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

It was like going to disney land  Everybody was great and it was incredible to hear all the cars and hang out. I'd drive a little further to some of you guys down south  Has anybody found the full version of black & white that Nick had?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

teh_squirrel said:


> It was like going to disney land  Everybody was great and it was incredible to hear all the cars and hang out. I'd drive a little further to some of you guys down south  Has anybody found the full version of black & white that Nick had?


that was a good track !


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for a great gtg , luke/rick it was really fun , seeing some old friends and hearing some great sounding cars , the tonality and attack in lances car had haunted my dreams last night , i need to spend more time at sound in motion to learn those tricks ,from him and pat . nicks volvo was as amazing in person as online . very fun day guys thanks again.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Was great to meet everyone and catch up. Great stories, memories and inspiration. Promise my car will be ready next time!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> And hopefully next time I can hear the MR2...shoulda known I wasn't gonna have time when I was waiting for Nick to stop gabbing 😂


Oh man, didn’t realize you didn’t get a listen, but it needs some tuning work for sure so next time we meet I hope it’s more sorted. I can assure you it did not sound as good as everyone else’s setups, but it has some potential to punch well above its price point. I know I discussed cost with a few people, I’ll add everything up but I’m pretty sure it’s under $2k.



teh_squirrel said:


> Has anybody found the full version of black & white that Nick had?


By “full version” do you mean with the intro and banging on the door? That’s on the album. If you pay for Amazon Prime, download the app for music and you can stream it.


https://music.amazon.com/albums/B002GEQC32?do=play&trackAsin=B002GENWAS&ref=dm_sh_TGEwgNABFx1wt0GdQDd8RT7rO



Speaking of MJ, if you never bothered to watch “This is it”, I suggest you do. We were hesitant about it given the turmoil and allegations later in his life (most of which I believe) but growing up with his music, the documentary was a great reminder of how amazing of a musician he was.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chuyler1 said:


> Oh man, didn’t realize you didn’t get a listen, but it needs some tuning work for sure so next time we meet I hope it’s more sorted. I can assure you it did not sound as good as everyone else’s setups, but it has some potential to punch well above its price point. I know I discussed cost with a few people, I’ll add everything up but I’m pretty sure it’s under $2k.
> 
> 
> By “full version” do you mean with the intro and banging on the door? That’s on the album. If you pay for Amazon Prime, download the app for music and you can stream it.
> ...


When you preview it anywhere it plays the single version but when I got it from quobuz from the history album listed in the playlist it is the full version (but still previews the radio version...).

The mr2 was the only car I didn't get in and listen to because I wasn't sure I'd fit  I coulda probably squeezed in there... I loved seeing the ppi amps and the install was really clean.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

teh_squirrel said:


> When you preview it anywhere it plays the single version but when I got it from quobuz from the history album listed in the playlist it is the full version (but still previews the radio version...).
> 
> The mr2 was the only car I didn't get in and listen to because I wasn't sure I'd fit  I coulda probably squeezed in there... I loved seeing the ppi amps and the install was really clean.


I always read in these types of threads that “man I didn’t get to listen to x vehicle” and I always think “how, you have hours and hours with a handful of cars” but man did the day pass too quickly. I think I missed out on a 3 vehicles I wanted to listen to but was happy to demo my truck to 7-8 folks. It was excellent to get some feedback from everyone with varying experience levels.

This was certainly the best way to get real feedback and understanding of different equipment and how they suited the needs of each application, understanding each person’s logic of how and why they choose the equipment or how they tuned was experience you can’t just read. You need to see and hear it.

Nick’s Accuton Volvo is the bar at which I’ve now set for the pinnacle of car audio.

Ian’s Stinger (@chasingSQ )really really impressed me with the Brahama. It’s invisible but you have all the bass you’ll ever need. Extremely controlled tune as well.

Lance’s (@Picassotheimpaler ) GR86\BRZ had so much attack without actually ever being harsh or sharp. The tune was also exactly my type of sound signature. Extremely detailed, punchy and rides the line of harsh/smooth so well. 

I cannot wait to round out my build and host another event in the Spring of 2023.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn, I forgot to listen to Lance’s Toyobaru. The day went by super fast and I just enjoyed chatting with everyone. Next time I’m gonna bring a charger and just leave the car on for people to hop in and out of.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Got home in 6 hours. zig zagged through every small town in Maine. Almost passed a deputy sheriff at 120km in a 40.
Luc, thanx for putting this on, pencil me in for spring. Nicks volvo is definitely the high bar as t should be.
A good mix of vehicles and setups. After listening to a well tuned car I am reluctant to demo mine, but I got some great feedback and suggestions.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> It was like going to disney land  Everybody was great and it was incredible to hear all the cars and hang out. I'd drive a little further to some of you guys down south  Has anybody found the full version of black & white that Nick had?


It’s on Spotify.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Another song Nick played that I just pulled up will make any system sound badass.

Boris Blank - Electrified

And then there’s the song that made Nick reach for the volume knob because the feedback sounded like something broke.

Deftones - Root

Crank it up, the opening sequence of guitars has a hard break with two quick strums and silence for a moment between them. When it’s turned up, the feedback fills the silence as if your door panel is still ringing. i used to think it was poor deadening…I just wanted to hear it on a proper system. Good kick drum right after too.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Well Ian I definitely need some new michelins now. Shredded this 500 km from home. Had to have 4 new snows put on. See u in May
This is why u dont take out your spare to put in audio equiment🤬


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

dkc7 said:


> Well Ian I definitely need some new michelins now. Shredded this 500 km from home. Had to have 4 new snows put on. See u in May
> This is why u dont take out your spare to put in audio equiment
> View attachment 353269


That is what Michelins were getting to when I was at the Virginia meet - spent 3 extra days in VA to get all 4 tires switched out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

dkc7 said:


> Well Ian I definitely need some new michelins now. Shredded this 500 km from home. Had to have 4 new snows put on. See u in May
> This is why u dont take out your spare to put in audio equiment🤬
> View attachment 353269


wow thats crazy !!!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

When Nick was giving me a demo he asked if I knew who Yello was, I said no. Apparently that wasn’t true, and now I’m craving a Twix. 



https://music.amazon.com/albums/B01M0FFKRH?do=play&trackAsin=B01LY5FB7W&ref=dm_sh_m1078Qt1EBF13E7fPtCfhuPFK


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

chuyler1 said:


> When Nick was giving me a demo he asked if I knew who Yello was, I said no. Apparently that wasn’t true, and now I’m craving a Twix.
> 
> 
> 
> https://music.amazon.com/albums/B01M0FFKRH?do=play&trackAsin=B01LY5FB7W&ref=dm_sh_m1078Qt1EBF13E7fPtCfhuPFK


Had no clue who made that song.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Hello


It's a scammer.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

We say NO NO to BruNO!


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

****, I thought we had some action on here! How's everybody doing? You guys make some changes to your builds?

I tried a bigger box for my SQL-12's and its kind of fail. My wu-tang sounds more killer but my kick drum is not as controlled. I still need to retune but I'm thinking of going in between box sizes, I also don't like the mdf, I feel like the hardwood provides more support to the speaker but thats just me. I had to use a bead of silicone to get the best seal of the rubber ring on carpet. I think after I add some ballast to the box (maybe go .8 to .9 ft^3 per driver) I'm gonna use a little RTV on the bad boy. 

I'm selling my gb25's to fund some of the bliesma beryllium tweets I think or try some SQL15's...


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

teh_squirrel said:


> ****, I thought we had some action on here! How's everybody doing? You guys make some changes to your builds?
> 
> I tried a bigger box for my SQL-12's and its kind of fail. My wu-tang sounds more killer but my kick drum is not as controlled. I still need to retune but I'm thinking of going in between box sizes, I also don't like the mdf, I feel like the hardwood provides more support to the speaker but thats just me. I had to use a bead of silicone to get the best seal of the rubber ring on carpet. I think after I add some ballast to the box (maybe go .8 to .9 ft^3 per driver) I'm gonna use a little RTV on the bad boy.
> 
> I'm selling my gb25's to fund some of the bliesma beryllium tweets I think or try some SQL15's...


hmmm , i would try 3/4 birch plywood for for the new box double up the front baffle to 1.5 inches . use 1.6 cf per side and dampen the whole inside of the box , and stuff it . i have a lot of experience with the sql . , and give it a ton of power like 2-3k per pair and it will make you happy


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

as far as changes im dong a up front sub in the stinger now ,, (thanks nick ) lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

rick did you get your new subs yet ?


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

chasingSQ said:


> as far as changes im dong a up front sub in the stinger now ,, (thanks nick ) lol


Ya can't replace it!! Maybe with a good set of 8s in the kicks, but even then it's a stretch


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Ya can't replace it!! Maybe with a good set of 8s in the kicks, but even then it's a stretch


my thoughts exactly ,, as i stare at my set of illusion carbon 8's on the shelf .. lol


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

teh_squirrel said:


> ****, I thought we had some action on here! How's everybody doing? You guys make some changes to your builds?
> 
> I tried a bigger box for my SQL-12's and its kind of fail. My wu-tang sounds more killer but my kick drum is not as controlled. I still need to retune but I'm thinking of going in between box sizes, I also don't like the mdf, I feel like the hardwood provides more support to the speaker but thats just me. I had to use a bead of silicone to get the best seal of the rubber ring on carpet. I think after I add some ballast to the box (maybe go .8 to .9 ft^3 per driver) I'm gonna use a little RTV on the bad boy.
> 
> I'm selling my gb25's to fund some of the bliesma beryllium tweets I think or try some SQL15's...


Still regret not hearing your SQLs.

Changes since the meet:

Moved MM3 to dash pods built by Nick
Tweeter moved to Valicar pods on pillars - on axis
This change with new mid locations made a huge difference in staging, coherence and imaging. 5x easier to tune and the stage is wayyy more stable and consistent.

Fresh tune with new front stage locations - 80/220/2500 crossovers. Sub to midbass got much more seamless and stable.










Had conservatively cut alot of EQ from sub 20hz on my GB12s the first couple of weeks during break in - removed those and wow, sub 25hz is very much alive now.
Tonight I am going to add Blackhole Tiles and rigid block off plates to my front doors as my last effort to improve my doors. Also need to pull my mids in the dash and replace the gasket between the driver in the pod (thanks Nick for making me test Supermarket Flowers by Ed Sheeran at 95-100 db that makes will find resonance in anyone's mids).

Only other pieces I plan to tackle in the truck are removing the headliner and adding a splash of CLD and stuffing it full of Fiber Mat 45 for road noise and sound treating my front wheel wells. Studded tires are bout to cause all sorts of pleasant road noise.

Then finally IB kicks for my BLAMs at some point this winter. Hoping to cross them down to 55-60 because cabin gain in my truck happens around 65-70hz and makes it very tough to avoid getting some pull backwards with my subs in the 65-80hz range.



chasingSQ said:


> rick did you get your new subs yet ?


Oh yeah - they were actually in for the meet but I don't think we got a chance to listen to my truck together. Honestly been falling more in love with the GB12s as time goes on, they just seems to get more musical with time and tuning. I may toss in some Morel Ultimo TI 12s some time this winter, from a curiosity standpoint (mostly cause there is not a ton of builds/info on them here or anywhere). I am just curious to see if they are transient and invisible as people say but my GBs really don't make me feel like I'm missing anything sub bass wise.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

RickWilson said:


> Still regret not hearing your SQLs.
> 
> Changes since the meet:
> 
> ...


nice progress !!! also the morel sound like adire but the brahmas can pound


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

chasingSQ said:


> nice progress !!! also the morel sound like adire but the brahmas can pound


Thanks man - it's really coming together.

Your rig was exactly what I was thinking off, your sub is seamless (like you don't even know it's there) but provides that output only when it is needed. Just sadly can't fit them (Adire) from a depth standpoint hence I was leaning towards Morel. I was considering trying the 12XL as well but sounds like Illusion/Orca is probably not making them anymore and Nick said truthfully it's a side grade from the GB12, esp with the air volume I have available.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Since the meet, on the MR2, I have...

Fixed wiring so midbass gets 200w instead of 100w, HUGE difference, they kick hard now
Pulled the smaller MBQ tweeters off the coaxials and made a bracket to hold the larger Q-series tweeters, smoothed things out at loud volumes
Spent some time learning REW (I was using TrueRTA before) and it's auto EQ function and used it to do a bit more tuning, it's still close to my initial settings, only so much I can do with 14 bands, but the sub and midbass curve and transition is much improved from before.
Logged a bunch of hours just listening to music in the garage, can't get enough of it, it's distracting me from putting on the finishing touches.

I picked up a set of Morel Hybrid Ovation II components from marketplace, $250. I was gonna use them to make some workbench speakers out of spare wood but maybe I'll put them in the Jeep. I have the same tweeters in my Rx7 and they are really smooth.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chasingSQ said:


> hmmm , i would try 3/4 birch plywood for for the new box double up the front baffle to 1.5 inches . use 1.6 cf per side and dampen the whole inside of the box , and stuff it . i have a lot of experience with the sql . , and give it a ton of power like 2-3k per pair and it will make you happy


Do you mean 1.6 cf total? I started around what I think is .6-.7 per sub and went to 1.05 which feels like its too big. The smaller box had super controlled monstrous bass, but was lacking some in the low end below 30hz. With 1.05 per sub stuffed with 1/2 bag polyfill each side it feels loose and I do get better lower bass to a point, but the upper bass is a lot worse. I still need to retune with this box before making a final decision, but I'm thinking .8 or .85 per sub is going to be the sweet spot. It seems to make a bigger difference for these subs than for any other subs I've seen. I also went from birch double baffle -> mdf. The new box is 4.5" further to the front of the car... 

I think my dream is .85 cf per sub birch. I stupidly forever bonded the blocks I added to the box to make it .6-.7 or I'd probably be able to use the old box (part of me wants to fill the goddamn thing with beans or water to calculate an exact volume). Maybe I'll combine some math with some power tools and make it happen. My table saw is such a pos that its like using a stationary skill saw basically.

I'm giving them a good 3k, but I think I could have a better amp.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

teh_squirrel said:


> Do you mean 1.6 cf total? I started around what I think is .6-.7 per sub and went to 1.05 which feels like its too big. The smaller box had super controlled monstrous bass, but was lacking some in the low end below 30hz. With 1.05 per sub stuffed with 1/2 bag polyfill each side it feels loose and I do get better lower bass to a point, but the upper bass is a lot worse. I still need to retune with this box before making a final decision, but I'm thinking .8 or .85 per sub is going to be the sweet spot. It seems to make a bigger difference for these subs than for any other subs I've seen. I also went from birch double baffle -> mdf. The new box is 4.5" further to the front of the car...
> 
> I think my dream is .85 cf per sub birch. I stupidly forever bonded the blocks I added to the box to make it .6-.7 or I'd probably be able to use the old box (part of me wants to fill the goddamn thing with beans or water to calculate an exact volume). Maybe I'll combine some math with some power tools and make it happen. My table saw is such a pos that its like using a stationary skill saw basically.
> 
> I'm giving them a good 3k, but I think I could have a better amp.


My intuition says 1.5 per side as well tbh. But I tend to like overdamped sealed setups as well. I would say it probably just needs a retune, but maybe not. Could just be the design of the sub constraining to a necessary small volume.
But as far as the forever bonded blocks in your old box, grab a grinder and a 30grit flap wheel. You will rip right through those fillers in a matter of seconds and turn them into a lovely pile of dust


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

teh_squirrel said:


> Do you mean 1.6 cf total? I started around what I think is .6-.7 per sub and went to 1.05 which feels like its too big. The smaller box had super controlled monstrous bass, but was lacking some in the low end below 30hz. With 1.05 per sub stuffed with 1/2 bag polyfill each side it feels loose and I do get better lower bass to a point, but the upper bass is a lot worse. I still need to retune with this box before making a final decision, but I'm thinking .8 or .85 per sub is going to be the sweet spot. It seems to make a bigger difference for these subs than for any other subs I've seen. I also went from birch double baffle -> mdf. The new box is 4.5" further to the front of the car...
> 
> I think my dream is .85 cf per sub birch. I stupidly forever bonded the blocks I added to the box to make it .6-.7 or I'd probably be able to use the old box (part of me wants to fill the goddamn thing with beans or water to calculate an exact volume). Maybe I'll combine some math with some power tools and make it happen. My table saw is such a pos that its like using a stationary skill saw basically.
> 
> I'm giving them a good 3k, but I think I could have a better amp.


no 1.5 to 1.6 each !


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> Oh yeah - they were actually in for the meet but I don't think we got a chance to listen to my truck together. Honestly been falling more in love with the GB12s as time goes on, they just seems to get more musical with time and tuning. I may toss in some Morel Ultimo TI 12s some time this winter, from a curiosity standpoint (mostly cause there is not a ton of builds/info on them here or anywhere). I am just curious to see if they are transient and invisible as people say but my GBs really don't make me feel like I'm missing anything sub bass wise.


I wanted to offer after I heard your truck but knew you were about to do something and then the day just flew by, but I'll be at any future meetups for sure  It was great to hear your truck and just feeling the new pillars I could tell you had a winner there. I like pods for the tweeters myself, being able to aim them to avoid reflections or other things is nice. Your response is killer, nice job there.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> My intuition says 1.5 per side as well tbh. But I tend to like overdamped sealed setups as well. I would say it probably just needs a retune, but maybe not. Could just be the design of the sub constraining to a necessary small volume.
> But as far as the forever bonded blocks in your old box, grab a grinder and a 30grit flap wheel. You will rip right through those fillers in a matter of seconds and turn them into a lovely pile of dust





chasingSQ said:


> no 1.5 to 1.6 each !


Holy **** you guys are ****ing crazy! Both of you saying it makes me want to try it even though it defies all logic and seems insane... Yeah I was thinking power tool time...


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Are u guys talking 1.5-1.6 gross volume or after subtracting for the driver


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

dkc7 said:


> Are u guys talking 1.5-1.6 gross volume or after subtracting for the driver


no 1.5-6 with the driver ,, and if im being blunt lol , i had my best response with 1 sql 12 with a 2.1 cf box overall and 2k watts from a zapco st-2000.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

teh_squirrel said:


> Holy **** you guys are ****ing crazy! Both of you saying it makes me want to try it even though it defies all logic and seems insane... Yeah I was thinking power tool time...


its not crazy its math . and modeling


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chasingSQ said:


> its not crazy its math . and modeling


It just seems weird when the recommendation is so much smaller and that is what I've seen people using, between .7 and 1.1, this is the first I've heard of 1.5. I haven't had much luck with win isd aside from calculating volume and port size, maybe I'll play around with it or get some help to figure out how to model the box with the 2 subs, the power I'm sending, and the car's transfer.


----------



## ResoNix (2 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> It just seems weird when the recommendation is so much smaller and that is what I've seen people using, between .7 and 1.1, this is the first I've heard of 1.5. I haven't had much luck with win isd aside from calculating volume and port size, maybe I'll play around with it or get some help to figure out how to model the box with the 2 subs, the power I'm sending, and the car's transfer.


Modeling it, you will see that it remains above a 0.5 QTC if the enclosure is 4 cubes or less. Honestly, between 0.6 to IB there shouldn't really be THAT much of a noticable difference, especially once eq'd. 20hz jumps up 3.5db when going from 0.6 to 4 cubes. 30hz jumps by 2db. 40hz hardly changes. This thing has so much output down low, that after EQ the enclosure isn't really determining much inside a reasonable enclosure size range.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

ResoNix said:


> Modeling it, you will see that it remains above a 0.5 QTC if the enclosure is 4 cubes or less. Honestly, between 0.6 to IB there shouldn't really be THAT much of a noticable difference, especially once eq'd. 20hz jumps up 3.5db when going from 0.6 to 4 cubes. 30hz jumps by 2db. 40hz hardly changes. This thing has so much output down low, that after EQ the enclosure isn't really determining much inside a reasonable enclosure size range.


I'm glad everybody is clueing me in, it seems to fly against what the rest of the crowd is doing with these, but I'm eager to try it out. I wonder if there are other reasons why the different box sizes I've tried have sounded so drastically different. This weekend I'm going to retune with the new box and start getting ready to build a big ass box  

The resonix came and it's pretty heavy for just 10 sqf! I'm gonna give it a shot on some stubborn door spots and the front roof area, pretty stoked to see it in action. 

Do you guys all use win isd for modeling?


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

I found one of Erin's videos and was able to get what I think looks like a 4cf box vs a 1.9 estimating the transfer function in my car (using backseat to dash for the cabin):










I think I'm probably putting in the power wrong, but it doesn't seem to affect anything... @chasingSQ thanks for getting me on the right track


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

Now that Rick has heard the amp, I can post a pic of it.








Got this all wired up and installed in the car, temporarily. The 2-way front and coax rear are running through the passives, but the rear was off. Met up with Rick at his shop this evening and he was kind enough to briefly walk me through his tuning process. We messed around with the system a bit, just to get an idea of what a 2-way passive front, crossed at 2k can sound like in this car. Now, I can run it fully active and see how good of a system I can bring to life.

Also heard his new setup... wow! Two things I noted about the new setup/tune.

First, we were just casually listening to music and I was looking at the tweeters in the new pods, knowing that they are tweeters and that the high frequency sounds 'should' be coming from them, but thinking to myself "What's the point of having this tweeter here, there's nothing coming out of it, it's not even doing anything.". The music was so evenly dispersed across the entire dash that there was no energetic hot-spot in any one location, and the tweeters quite literally disappeared (sonically speaking). Amazing!

The second thing made me laugh out loud and I had to stop the song and start it over, twice. I had asked him to look up a song, so he took the phone out of the cradle to use it, then before putting it back, I asked him to play "Black or White" by MJ, the full version. As most of you know, the intro is of the kid playing music on his little boom box, so the sound isn't meant to be all that great. Rick pressed play right before dropping the phone into the holster, and I thought to myself, "Why is he playing the music through the phone speakers? Did he not plug in the connector all the way? His phone speakers sound pretty damn good. But why is it coming from behind the phone? Holy sh¡t that's the truck!!!" The cradle just happens to be in the direct line of sight between the listening position and the center of the dash, and not a drop of sound was coming from anywhere else in the truck, nada, apart from absolute dead center! It was incredible.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Nemesis87 said:


> Now that Rick has heard the amp, I can post a pic of it.
> View attachment 355236
> 
> Got this all wired up and installed in the car, temporarily. The 2-way front and coax rear are running through the passives, but the rear was off. Met up with Rick at his shop this evening and he was kind enough to briefly walk me through his tuning process. We messed around with the system a bit, just to get an idea of what a 2-way passive front, crossed at 2k can sound like in this car. Now, I can run it fully active and see how good of a system I can bring to life.


Def was a very brief tuning lesson and I'm excited to take a deeper dive into your rig, think we made some nice quick improvements tho!



Nemesis87 said:


> Also heard his new setup... wow! Two things I noted about the new setup/tune.
> 
> First, we were just casually listening to music and I was looking at the tweeters in the new pods, knowing that they are tweeters and that the high frequency sounds 'should' be coming from them, but thinking to myself "What's the point of having this tweeter here, there's nothing coming out of it, it's not even doing anything.". The music was so evenly dispersed across the entire dash that there was no energetic hot-spot in any one location, and the tweeters quite literally disappeared (sonically speaking). Amazing!


Very much appreciate the insight on my truck's new tune. This honestly took some getting used to for me but so far I have been nothing but please with the way the tune and system came together. Finally seems to have settled into a very cohesive set up that plays stronger through all volume levels.



Nemesis87 said:


> The second thing made me laugh out loud and I had to stop the song and start it over, twice. I had asked him to look up a song, so he took the phone out of the cradle to use it, then before putting it back, I asked him to play "Black or White" by MJ, the full version. As most of you know, the intro is of the kid playing music on his little boom box, so the sound isn't meant to be all that great. Rick pressed play right before dropping the phone into the holster, and I thought to myself, "Why is he playing the music through the phone speakers? Did he not plug in the connector all the way? His phone speakers sound pretty damn good. But why is it coming from behind the phone? Holy sh¡t that's the truck!!!" The cradle just happens to be in the direct line of sight between the listening position and the center of the dash, and not a drop of sound was coming from anywhere else in the truck, nada, apart from absolute dead center! It was incredible.


lol....it was funny to watch your reaction to this. I do feel that this tune finally has that really focused center energy that I experienced in Nick, Lance and Ian's vehicles that really starts to make you hear those details you've never heard before. Again, I think this tune feels by and far the most "correct" yet. Excited to see yours come together.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

So, is this ridiculous or....?











It seems _OBVIOUS _that two SQL 15's are better than two SQL 12's... Or are they?


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> So, is this ridiculous or....?
> 
> View attachment 355385
> 
> ...


🤷‍♂️ issa computer? It don't got ears. If these guys that know their stuff suggest 1.5 cu.ft. to achieve what you're after, I'd take their advice and go with that. If you do, and they're wrong, just give them sh¡t for it, but I doubt that'll be the outcome.

(Except Honda, he'll just tell you to throw 4k at the problem)


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

Nemesis87 said:


> 🤷‍♂️ issa computer? It don't got ears. If these guys that know their stuff suggest 1.5 to achieve when you're after, I'd take their advice and go with that. If you do, and they're wrong, give them sh¡t for it.
> 
> (Except Honda, he'll just tell you to throw 4k at the problem)


hehe... I'm just looking at 2 15" vs 2 12" in the 1.5cf/driver vs 2 12" in the 1cf/driver. The 15's have a lot more output and of course take up more space... I have plenty of space.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> hehe... I'm just looking at 2 15" vs 2 12" in the 1.5cf/driver vs 2 12" in the 1cf/driver. The 15's have a lot more output and of course take up more space... I have plenty of space.


Because when your bass came in, "a lot more output" is exactly what I thought your car needed... lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Nemesis87 said:


> Because when your bass came in, "a lot more output" is exactly what I thought your car needed... lol


indeed ! lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Nemesis87 said:


> Now that Rick has heard the amp, I can post a pic of it.
> View attachment 355236
> 
> Got this all wired up and installed in the car, temporarily. The 2-way front and coax rear are running through the passives, but the rear was off. Met up with Rick at his shop this evening and he was kind enough to briefly walk me through his tuning process. We messed around with the system a bit, just to get an idea of what a 2-way passive front, crossed at 2k can sound like in this car. Now, I can run it fully active and see how good of a system I can bring to life.
> ...


looks good but what are those little clear boxes at the bottom of the rack ?????????????????


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

chasingSQ said:


> looks good but what are those little clear boxes at the bottom of the rack ?????????????????


Lol gone is what those are! I’ve heard maybe a song or two out of the rear speakers and then connected only the front to the 4 channels.

Trying to get both Zero 4s in there now to run everything. Hopefully I don’t fry the car’s electrical system.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Nemesis87 said:


> Lol gone is what those are! I’ve heard maybe a song or two out of the rear speakers and then connected only the front to the 4 channels.
> 
> Trying to get both Zero 4s in there now to run everything. Hopefully I don’t fry the car’s electrical system.


no the zeros are pretty good with power draw on small drivers you will be fine , i had a pair in my brz with stock electrical and it was fine 
just kidding about the crossovers


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

chasingSQ said:


> no the zeros are pretty good with power draw on small drivers you will be fine , i had a pair in my brz with stock electrical and it was fine
> just kidding about the crossovers


The front they seem good with, but what about if I'm planning to run one coil from a C12XL (dual 2) off each? On the bench, 1 Zero 4 running a 2-way passive plus C12XL, was drawing 50 amps, on music. I'm hoping that if I split the load between two, I should be alright.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Nemesis87 said:


> The front they seem good with, but what about if I'm planning to run one coil from a C12XL (dual 2) off each? On the bench, 1 Zero 4 running a 2-way passive plus C12XL, was drawing 50 amps, on music. I'm hoping that if I split the load between two, I should be alright.


you will be fine the illusion subs don't really have much output ..


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chasingSQ said:


> you will be fine the illusion subs don't really have much output ..












It will fit in your passenger footwell + glove box...


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ill clear up my post before the illusion subs are very efficient ,


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chasingSQ said:


> ill clear up my post before the illusion subs are very efficient ,


It was clear that you were playfully teasing  



Nemesis87 said:


> The front they seem good with, but what about if I'm planning to run one coil from a C12XL (dual 2) off each? On the bench, 1 Zero 4 running a 2-way passive plus C12XL, was drawing 50 amps, on music. I'm hoping that if I split the load between two, I should be alright.


I would guess that with a good quality agm you will be fine, what sort of alternator does the vdub sport?


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

150 A from the factory. I just ordered a small secondary battery for the back (AGM) and plan to change the front factory battery when it eventually dies, to something bigger and better. Open to suggestions. 

The 10w3 already has more than enough output and low end extension for SQ stuff, and even “party mode”, so I’m hoping for just a little more flatness and authority with the C12XL.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

Nemesis87 said:


> 150 A from the factory. I just ordered a small secondary battery for the back (AGM) and plan to change the front factory battery when it eventually dies, to something bigger and better. Open to suggestions.
> 
> The 10w3 already has more than enough output and low end extension for SQ stuff, and even “party mode”, so I’m hoping for just a little more flatness and authority with the C12XL.


I feel like I remember you saying it was a 150... You are more than fine, I would just eventually replace the front battery with the largest high quality agm you can fit. I took measurements of my battery area and then found the largest one that would reasonably fit. I was able to go a bit bigger than the oem size.

Well this past weekend I took measurements and noticed some problems with my driver's side midbass and took apart the door. The plastic mounting ring was too thin and not providing a good seal. I had covered the access holes with mid grade CLD tiles.

I redid the mount with 1/2" plywood and made it beefier. I used RTV sealant between the mount and the door and attached it with nuts and bolts vs the screws and plastic washer things. I made neoprene / lead / foam panels and riveted them to cover the access holes.









I took on @chasingSQ 's suggestion and shored up the crossbar on the outer door skin. I also used @daloudin 's idea to silicone the rattling little piece the door handle slides into. You just let it set up and then when you pop on the door handle it breaks free but the silicone stays to keep it from wiggling. Excellent idea. You can see the difference in this pic between the resonix and the stuff I got online a few years ago. The resonix is so much better!









By the time the day wore on I didn't end up getting pictures of the tm65 in its new bracket but I'll get them at some point. I also added a lot of resonix to the door card, both sides of the door skin, and the crossbars in the door. I think I added 3.5 tiles and 2/3 a roll of the resonix rope. I stuffed mineral wool into the corner of the door. I immediately noticed a big difference in the output on the driver's side midbass and the response was excellent. Here is the difference in dirac measurements:

before:








after:










And the difference in dirac, which if you aren't familiar with dirac you can see that now it adjusts the passenger side to be a good bit quieter. This shows a good size increase in output for the drivers side. Dirac 5 is drivers side (left) and dirac 6 is right.










The passenger side has a much nicer response, but I do plan on opening it up and replacing the plastic mount and putting on the lead covers. Right side woofer:









Next I need to take my measurements and design some PEQ to flatten out the larger peaks in a couple of drivers before running it with allpass filters.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

You guys are killing me. Since the meet I've been pretty obsessed. Many hours spent studying, trying to understand all that goes into the tuning. I've since purchased 2 more new amps. One for a future build and another one that I picked up, a Sony XM-GS4, to replace my 4 channel that was in my car at the meet that started randomly cutting out. Since the meet I've been pushing my system. Go figure. One thing I'm struggling with is setting the gains with the new Sony. I've been finding out that my mini DSP 2x4 is somewhat of a weak link. Also ripped out all the wiring in the trunk for the CD changer. Going to move the controllers for it up front and the display to the headliner. 
Rick Wilson, anytime you want to offer a training session I'd be glad to drive up.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

if anyone needs any tuning or install help let me know , im in southern nh .


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

I’ll take you up on that. Let me know what works for you. I have a heated garage in Hooksett.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> I’ll take you up on that. Let me know what works for you. I have a heated garage in Hooksett.


sounds good ! hit me up on pm and well chat about it


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

What's wrong with the MiniDSP? I have the 6x8 C-DSP (pre-dirac) model NIB, never got around to installing it. Hoping it will go into one of my vehicles soon. Oh, looks like the 2x4 only has 1v outputs while my model has 2v outputs. That means you're going to use quite a bit of gain on the amp.

For setting gains, I used to do it by ear but recently I bought a portable o-scope. 
2 in 1 Handheld Oscilloscope Multimeter, New Update Professional LED Oscilloscope Multimeter with 2.5 Msps High Sampling, Automatic Waveform Capture Function,DC/AC Voltage/Current Test: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific. 

However, after going through the steps, I ended up boosting levels a little bit more because most music I listen to doesn't hit the clipping threshold of a 40Hz tone.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Well the mini dsp puts out .9 volts RMS which equates to around 2.54 volts peak to peak. And that’s the limit at the highest volume level. So this really limits the output to the amp. However mine seems fine and my gains are set to about the halfway point. Try to go more than that and the noise floor goes up. I would like to improve my system and learn the entire process. A mini dsp 2x4 HD would have been a better choice, but at the time I didn’t know any better. Huge learning curve and tons of reading.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

chasingSQ said:


> if anyone needs any tuning or install help let me know , im in southern nh .





grtpumpkin300 said:


> I’ll take you up on that. Let me know what works for you. I have a heated garage in Hooksett.


I smell a party in nh  

@chasingSQ you've been super helpful and I appreciated how you gave specific feedback at the meet up. The subaru door crossbar was certainly causing some of my noise problem. 
I'd love to drive to nh some time and see how you setup your minidsp.

@grtpumpkin300 working with the sony and the 2x4 is going to be tricky. I've had two xm-gs4's and both put out more than rated power, especially when bridged, but I would get noise on the tweets above 1/3 gain. Pushing mids or midbass with it you could probably bump the gain up some. My experience was with the 8x12 that puts out 4.5volts. I'm trying to remember what source you had, and what are you running for speakers?

@Nemesis87 any new pics??

@RickWilson what did you think of the tweets mounted inside the pillars on the JL car? Widen the sound stage, make the tweets less visible, and more...


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

teh_squirrel said:


> I smell a party in nh
> 
> @chasingSQ you've been super helpful and I appreciated how you gave specific feedback at the meet up. The subaru door crossbar was certainly causing some of my noise problem.
> I'd love to drive to nh some time and see how you setup your minidsp.
> ...


I think I could make a drive over too 

In regards to those tweet locations, they are obviously working for that vehicles and probably give a real cool affect of the stage moving beyond the edge of the cabin. Nick's car tho had some wild stage width, like out to his mirrors on some music but I couldn't tell you if it was exactly the location, tuning, the shape of vehicle (or all 3) that make it work that way. 

I do know in my truck, that "focused" center energy seems to follow the height of the tweeter / aimed location. I also don't find myself thinking about my stage width any more - I care more about consistency. The new tweeter locations have my stage out to my sail panels now (much better than it was with the pillars) and it's still really immersive. I need to experiment with TA a bit more to see if that can increase/decrease stage width but currently, it's a non issue to me. 

TLDR - I just learn by experimentation and occassionally I pull something decent out of ass.

I


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> @grtpumpkin300 working with the sony and the 2x4 is going to be tricky. I've had two xm-gs4's and both put out more than rated power, especially when bridged, but I would get noise on the tweets above 1/3 gain. Pushing mids or midbass with it you could probably bump the gain up some. My experience was with the 8x12 that puts out 4.5volts. I'm trying to remember what source you had, and what are you running for speakers?


My source unit is the factory head unit running speaker level into an Audiocontrol Lc2i which is fed into the dsp. I have the Lc2i threshold completely turned down so as not to engage the accubase which does weird stuff. My tweeters are Tymphany Model No:: BC25SC06-04 and my mids are Silverflutes 6 1/2 " model W17RC38-04. Subwoofer in trunk is Alpine type R 8 inch which is fed from Kenwood xr 600.1 which is getting its signal from the Bass output of the Lc2i.
This was a Budget minded SQ install back in 2017. I didn't know much about how to achieve good SQ in a car when I put this together, I just followed someone's advice and this was what I ended up with. I wasn't disappointed and still am not. But after meeting like minded SQ er's, and hearing how awesome a car can sound, I think I got the fever. I can't take credit for the tune in my car, just the physical install. I would really like to learn this whole tuning thing so I can give it a go for my next vehicle, in the near future. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

teh_squirrel said:


> I smell a party in nh


Count me in!


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> My source unit is the factory head unit running speaker level into an Audiocontrol Lc2i which is fed into the dsp. I have the Lc2i threshold completely turned down so as not to engage the accubase which does weird stuff. My tweeters are Tymphany Model No:: BC25SC06-04 and my mids are Silverflutes 6 1/2 " model W17RC38-04. Subwoofer in trunk is Alpine type R 8 inch which is fed from Kenwood xr 600.1 which is getting its signal from the Bass output of the Lc2i.
> This was a Budget minded SQ install back in 2017. I didn't know much about how to achieve good SQ in a car when I put this together, I just followed someone's advice and this was what I ended up with. I wasn't disappointed and still am not. But after meeting like minded SQ er's, and hearing how awesome a car can sound, I think I got the fever. I can't take credit for the tune in my car, just the physical install. I would really like to learn this whole tuning thing so I can give it a go for my next vehicle, in the near future.
> Thanks for listening.


Oh, yes, I remember. At least the speakers are pretty efficient. When you mention the gains and the voltage holding you back it makes it seem like you want more volume or headroom. As long as you are getting clean sound you can use the gains to match your voltage output, that's what its there for.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> My source unit is the factory head unit running speaker level into an Audiocontrol Lc2i which is fed into the dsp. I have the Lc2i threshold completely turned down so as not to engage the accubase which does weird stuff. My tweeters are Tymphany Model No:: BC25SC06-04 and my mids are Silverflutes 6 1/2 " model W17RC38-04. Subwoofer in trunk is Alpine type R 8 inch which is fed from Kenwood xr 600.1 which is getting its signal from the Bass output of the Lc2i.
> This was a Budget minded SQ install back in 2017. I didn't know much about how to achieve good SQ in a car when I put this together, I just followed someone's advice and this was what I ended up with. I wasn't disappointed and still am not. But after meeting like minded SQ er's, and hearing how awesome a car can sound, I think I got the fever. I can't take credit for the tune in my car, just the physical install. I would really like to learn this whole tuning thing so I can give it a go for my next vehicle, in the near future.
> Thanks for listening.


Is that the regular LC2i or the Pro? Not that it should matter with an 8” sub, but I remember the regular LC2i having a non-defeatable 33hz subsonic filter.

If that’s the case, maybe be on the lookout for a device that’ll accept your factory high-level inputs, do some DSP and have a decent line driver that’ll give you 4v and 6 outputs, like a Helix DSP Mini or something. I just sold the one I had but you can usually find them for around $300.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> I smell a party in nh
> 
> @chasingSQ you've been super helpful and I appreciated how you gave specific feedback at the meet up. The subaru door crossbar was certainly causing some of my noise problem.
> I'd love to drive to nh some time and see how you setup your minidsp.
> ...


Lol not much going on over here. It’s too cold outside to work on the car. I also brought the bikes inside, so the ‘woodshop’ is out of commission while I rearrange things so I’m still rockin’ the 10w3.








I did get the second battery, so that’s charging, and I bought a used Arc Audio XDi 1200.6 to run rear-fill active and the dual-2 sub, no more clear boxes! Hahaha I personally couldn’t fit the 2 Zero 4s under the floor with the spare tire sub enclosure, my install skills are severely lacking.








When’s this party in New Hampshire??? I just drove right by Hooksett on my way to VT for thanksgiving.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Sorry. No party in New Hampshire. I'm not equipped with enough space to host an event. 




Nemesis87 said:


> Is that the regular LC2i or the Pro? Not that it should matter with an 8” sub, but I remember the regular LC2i having a non-defeatable 33hz subsonic filter.
> 
> If that’s the case, maybe be on the lookout for a device that’ll accept your factory high-level inputs, do some DSP and have a decent line driver that’ll give you 4v and 6 outputs, like a Helix DSP Mini or something. I just sold the one I had but you can usually find them for around $300.


The Lc2i is not the pro version. It's the entry level unit. I am aware that it won't play lower than the 33 HZ. Something I was not aware of when purchased it. Not that it matters with the 8" sub. I'm finding a few things I did wrong since diving into this hobby. Once I learn the process of tuning and get comfortable with it, I think that will be the time to start upgrading. I'm curious what my voltage output from the mini dsp is at the amp input. I never measured that. I'm sure it's less than 2 volts at max volume, especially after the processing. The mini dsp can't output anything higher than .9v rms (2.54v) max. I'll take some measurements just so I know. 

I like the idea of that helix, but I have a lot more to learn before I go that route. 



teh_squirrel said:


> Oh, yes, I remember. At least the speakers are pretty efficient. When you mention the gains and the voltage holding you back it makes it seem like you want more volume or headroom. As long as you are getting clean sound you can use the gains to match your voltage output, that's what its there for.


I think I'm looking for a bit more volume and headroom. My Oem source unit distorts a 50 hz test tone at volume level 33. This was confirmed right at the head unit speaker outputs before the Lc2i. I actually used a home speaker with an 8 ohm impedance and turned it up till it audibly distorted. Went from a nice hum to an obvious buzz at volume 33. Head unit has a max level of 45. So a little less than 75% volume is where it distorts. Where I have my gains set now on my amp, I usually listen at level # 20 which is fairly loud, but pretty nice. The volume doesn't come up too fast with each click but I just question the fact that now volume 20 is more than half volume if 32 is my max. This makes me think I'm under powered but maybe I'm not. Heck the tweeters can start to hurt my ears on certain vocals at volume 24. I still have many questions about gain setting but I'll save that for another time.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> Sorry. No party in New Hampshire. I'm not equipped with enough space to host an event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have plenty voltage/output then. Clean signal is clean signal. Wherever you can get it, take it. You might even be able to come down on your amp’s Input Sensitivity a tad, just to reduce overall noise in the system.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nemesis87 said:


> Lol not much going on over here. It’s too cold outside to work on the car. I also brought the bikes inside, so the ‘woodshop’ is out of commission while I rearrange things so I’m still rockin’ the 10w3.
> View attachment 356458
> 
> I did get the second battery, so that’s charging, and I bought a used Arc Audio XDi 1200.6 to run rear-fill active and the dual-2 sub, no more clear boxes! Hahaha I personally couldn’t fit the 2 Zero 4s under the floor with the spare tire sub enclosure, my install skills are severely lacking.
> ...


I love the Monster(s) - I had a Duc (ST2) years ago - loved it - nearly got a Monster recently. Living vicariously through you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

bertholomey said:


> I love the Monster(s) - I had a Duc (ST2) years ago - loved it - nearly got a Monster recently. Living vicariously through you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ironically I texted @Nemesis87 a few minutes after I saw his pics. I’ve had 3 Ducati’s in the past myself, small world. Had a 696 Monster, 796 Air Cooled and 821 Liquid Cooled Hypermotard

796









821









Loved that 821.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

RickWilson said:


> Ironically I texted @Nemesis87 a few minutes after I saw his pics. I’ve had 3 Ducati’s in the past myself, small world. Had a 696 Monster, 796 Air Cooled and 821 Liquid Cooled Hypermotard
> 
> 796
> View attachment 356497
> ...


Beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

hello ! well im down for the nh party for sure , ill be on vacation for the next couple weeks but after the holiday we could meet at my shop i have enough room for a few cars like 5 to fit and have a mini meet up , for some tuning and what not .


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I realize I didn't get to hear everyone's system at the last meet. Boy time went by fast. If weather is good I'll pull out the MR2 for one last ride...otherwise if anyone is curious what Alpine did for Jeep, I haven't dug into the system beyond replace the head unit. It gets decently loud, blows away most systems I could afford to build 20 years ago, but I'll stop with the alcaldes there.


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Just for fun I measured my ac voltages, at volume level 32, on all 4 output channels of the minidsp, at the RCA's, at the amplifers input. ( RCA's disconnected from amp) 
Basically not a lot of voltage but I guess the amps sensitivity is well suited for the application considering sound quality and output. Have not measured voltages at speaker terminals on the amp yet. Not sure what those should read. Only been setting amp gains by ear. I have no oscillisope to use.

Results:
Minidsp 2x4
Channel Output Voltages​ Date: 12/3/22
*Volume setting 32*

*Channel 4* = Driver Tweeter : Output = -8dB
1 Khz tone = 0.014 volts ac
4 Khz tone = 0.131 volts ac
8 Khz tone = 0.356 volts ac

*Channel 2* = Passenger Tweeter: Output = -10dB
1 Khz tone = 0.038 volts ac
4 Khz tone = 0.119 volts ac
8 Khz tone = 0.583 volts ac

*Channel 3 *= Driver Woofer: Output = -1dB
50 Hz tone = 0.236 volts ac
100 Hz tone = 0.760 volts ac
400 Hz tone = 0.813 volts ac
1 Khz tone = 0.509 volts ac
4 Khz tone = 0.001 volts ac

*Channel 1* = Passenger Woofer: Output = -2dB
50 Hz tone = 0.227 volts ac
100 Hz tone = 0.711 volts ac
400 Hz tone = 0.979 volts ac
1 Khz tone = 0.314 volts ac
4 Khz tone = 0.001 volts ac


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> Just for fun I measured my ac voltages, at volume level 32, on all 4 output channels of the minidsp, at the RCA's, at the amplifers input. ( RCA's disconnected from amp)


Yeah, you're right, you aren't working with a lot of voltage but most amps gain is designed to adjust down to 1 volt which you are hitting it seems. Kudos to you for getting that to work with the sony! If you ever need another xm-gs4 let me know. Eventually you might want a dsp with more output. I've never measured the output portion of the 8x12, I can't say what it would look like. I have one of the LUIMY pocket oscilloscopes. I need to clean my garage from the mess I made playing with my doors. When a project drags on too late I always make a mess of the garage (breaking two 1/8" drill bits in a row...).



chasingSQ said:


> hello ! well im down for the nh party for sure , ill be on vacation for the next couple weeks but after the holiday we could meet at my shop i have enough room for a few cars like 5 to fit and have a mini meet up , for some tuning and what not .


Sounds great! The work you are doing with the front sub is fun to watch. I didn't realize you had that much space up there, the box looks pretty big!


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> Yeah, you're right, you aren't working with a lot of voltage but most amps gain is designed to adjust down to 1 volt which you are hitting it seems. Kudos to you for getting that to work with the sony! If you ever need another xm-gs4 let me know. Eventually you might want a dsp with more output. I've never measured the output portion of the 8x12, I can't say what it would look like. I have one of the LUIMY pocket oscilloscopes. I need to clean my garage from the mess I made playing with my doors. When a project drags on too late I always make a mess of the garage (breaking two 1/8" drill bits in a row...).



Well I believe the 8x12 is also unity gain so it should yield 2 volts RMS without any processing cuts. I believe the 2 volts RMS equates to a little over 5 volts peak to peak. I can just imagine how sweet that would be compared to the low output 2x4 unit.
What are your thoughts on setting the gains method by measuring the speaker outputs on the amp with a digital multimeter. I see this method a lot but never had success with it. In the end I've always done it by ear. Everything I've seen on the speaker outputs was never done with a load on it. I would think this would skew the results. Could probably put a dummy load of 4 ohms and take the reading.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

teh_squirrel said:


> Yeah, you're right, you aren't working with a lot of voltage but most amps gain is designed to adjust down to 1 volt which you are hitting it seems. Kudos to you for getting that to work with the sony! If you ever need another xm-gs4 let me know. Eventually you might want a dsp with more output. I've never measured the output portion of the 8x12, I can't say what it would look like. I have one of the LUIMY pocket oscilloscopes. I need to clean my garage from the mess I made playing with my doors. When a project drags on too late I always make a mess of the garage (breaking two 1/8" drill bits in a row...).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great! The work you are doing with the front sub is fun to watch. I didn't realize you had that much space up there, the box looks pretty big!


It’s not that big at all under .4 cf


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Are any of you members of my Facebook group ?


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

No. What is it?


chasingSQ said:


> Are any of you members of my Facebook group ?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> No. What is it?







__





Loading…






www.facebook.com


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

chasingSQ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just requested to join. Thanks!


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

chasingSQ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent a request to join. Although I'm not a fan of Facebook. The layout sucks in my opinion. Totally disorganized for my liking. I rarely visit it.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I bet I haven’t logged on to Facebook in almost a year. I usually log in once or twice a year to say happy BD to someone, or to follow a current event. I HAD NO IDEA THERE WERE SO MANY SQ GROUPS! I foresee many unproductive hours at work looking at the builds and watching the videos. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ian, where bouts in NH. I could use a road trip. And some help tuning


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

dkc7 said:


> Ian, where bouts in NH. I could use a road trip. And some help tuning


im in the nashua area


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> Well I believe the 8x12 is also unity gain so it should yield 2 volts RMS without any processing cuts. I believe the 2 volts RMS equates to a little over 5 volts peak to peak. I can just imagine how sweet that would be compared to the low output 2x4 unit.
> What are your thoughts on setting the gains method by measuring the speaker outputs on the amp with a digital multimeter. I see this method a lot but never had success with it. In the end I've always done it by ear. Everything I've seen on the speaker outputs was never done with a load on it. I would think this would skew the results. Could probably put a dummy load of 4 ohms and take the reading.


i thought the mini 8x12 was 10 volt out ?


----------



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

chasingSQ said:


> i thought the mini 8x12 was 10 volt out ?


I think you are correct. The product brief states max output of 4.5 volts RMS which = about 12 volts peak to peak on the C-DSP 8x12, if I'm reading it correctly. Input side can take a lot, up to 12 volts rms on the high setting, but it can only output no more than 4.5 rms voltage. I wish they wouldn't use the RMS rating, it's confusing. 
Looks like the 2x4 HD and the 6x8 share the same max output of 2 volts rms, which is more than double of my standard budget 2x4. I just noticed the 6x8's & 8x12's are specifically listed for car audio.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

grtpumpkin300 said:


> I think you are correct. The product brief states max output of 4.5 volts RMS which = about 12 volts peak to peak on the C-DSP 8x12, if I'm reading it correctly. Input side can take a lot, up to 12 volts rms on the high setting, but it can only output no more than 4.5 rms voltage. I wish they wouldn't use the RMS rating, it's confusing.
> Looks like the 2x4 HD and the 6x8 share the same max output of 2 volts rms, which is more than double of my standard budget 2x4. I just noticed the 6x8's & 8x12's are specifically listed for car audio.


indeed , your issue is with the source , unless you are using a dac before the dsp ? if not get a new head unit or run a dac with a dap into the correct dsp for the job or you will just be chasing a dragon you will never catch .


----------

